# Eu Sbf Leaked!



## -TSON-

http://bbs.gfan.com/...185501-1-1.html

How long do you think it'll take to get a US one, now?


----------



## JASKRU

good news.


----------



## dipsetdiplomat

Can we use this to unlock the bootloader


----------



## -TSON-

no. we're not on Ice Cream Sandwich yet.


----------



## dipsetdiplomat

What does ice cream sandwich have to do with unlocking the bootloader


----------



## -TSON-

Moto said they'd give a bootloader unlocking solution as carriers permit when they release ICS.


----------



## Soapinmouth

-TSON- said:


> Moto said they'd give a bootloader unlocking solution as carriers permit when they release ICS.


Your mixing stories, where did you read this?


----------



## -TSON-

Look it up.


----------



## _base2

-TSON- said:


> Look it up.


I'm also curious... I've heard about the POTENTIAL for moto/vzw to unlock the bootloaders, but not necessarily coupled with the ics update... *link*??

What about the bionic? Is there any speculation if it'll also get the same unlock?


----------



## -TSON-

Looks like they changed the wording on motodev, but it still kinda hints towards it. They say that they will be "offering a bootloader unlock solution in software releases starting at the end of the year". ICS is coming early next year. So.

Bionic could possibly get unlockable BL, yes. Although, *rumor still states that Verizon said no to bootloader unlocks* - but at least with international unlock we have something that our devs can refer to when trying to unlock it, or reverse engineer to work on our devices, or we have peace of mind knowing that there could potentially be an Atrix-esque unlocking RSD file out there.


----------



## _base2

-TSON- said:


> Looks like they changed the wording on motodev, but it still kinda hints towards it. They say that they will be "offering a bootloader unlock solution in software releases starting at the end of the year". ICS is coming early next year. So.
> 
> Bionic could possibly get unlockable BL, yes. Although, *rumor still states that Verizon said no to bootloader unlocks* - but at least with international unlock we have something that our devs can refer to when trying to unlock it, or reverse engineer to work on our devices, or we have peace of mind knowing that there could potentially be an Atrix-esque unlocking RSD file out there.


thanks. I'll keep hoping for an unlock. i don't know why vzw has to be such a pain in the butt about it... what do they care if the bootloaders are unlocked? samsung and htc phones are unlocked, so it makes no sense why they'd want to keep motos locked down... just plain LAME if you ask me


----------



## TauntingBull

Is there any hope for a fastboot/stock image from Moto for the razr?


----------



## Pilgrim

_base2 said:


> samsung and htc phones are unlocked, so it makes no sense why they'd want to keep motos locked down... just plain LAME if you ask me


I don't know where you got that from... every HTC device comes locked, and the only unlocked Samsung devices I'm aware of are the Charge and Google Nexus.


----------



## z28nck33

Pilgrim said:


> I don't know where you got that from... every HTC device comes locked, and the only unlocked Samsung devices I'm aware of are the Charge and Google Nexus.


Htc phones are locked but not encrypted like moto. It's easy to get s-off


----------



## jfolk53

the fascinate bootloader is unlocked


----------



## jfolk53

Does anyone have instructions in english or or is there an english site


----------



## -TSON-

You have an EU RAZR right? I can walk you through it, it's really simple


----------



## gearsofwar

Would this work for the bionic too?


----------



## -TSON-

The bionic has its own SBFs, no.


----------



## jfolk53

-TSON- said:


> You have an EU RAZR right? I can walk you through it, it's really simple


I would appreciate it! I have google translate on but still lost.Yep just got Razr yesterday, I have done rooting with one/click, working great and I've downloaded the unofficial bootstrap. Any idea when koush or jrummy will have full rom tools out??


----------



## TauntingBull

-TSON- said:


> The bionic has its own SBFs, no.


Are we ever gonna see RAZR's SBF?

The one for Bionic was released pretty quickly If I remember correctly......


----------



## -TSON-

We will, eventually. Might require having to bribe reps at a verizon store like 200 dollars in order to get the files, but we should eventually


----------



## eckdawg5

if I get the job we should have it within a couple weeks lol


----------



## _base2

eckdawg5 said:


> if I get the job we should have it within a couple weeks lol


Lol!! We should set up a donation base for bribery purposes only lol 
[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## jtclarke88

_base2 said:


> Lol!! We should set up a donation base for bribery purposes only lol
> [sent from the _base2 xoom]


I second that. Itd be worth it.


----------



## _base2

they're doing a similar thing over at xda on unlocking the BL... i don't see why we can't as well... just accept pledges for anyone who gets a verifiable signed fxz file for us. might not be feasible, so i think the "pledge" system would be better than the donation system... i'm down, you can put me down for some $ if we get it started for sure


----------



## simon_lefisch

_base2 said:


> they're doing a similar thing over at xda on unlocking the BL... i don't see why we can't as well... just accept pledges for anyone who gets a verifiable signed fxz file for us. might not be feasible, so i think the "pledge" system would be better than the donation system... i'm down, you can put me down for some $ if we get it started for sure


+1


----------

